# lemurs at the zoo video



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

this is a short i've done for my wem course, it's the second one i've done, (see the first on general herp chat) i was just looking for some feedback  

i know a lot of the flaws anyway but i just wanted general points so the next ones can be better. thank you very much.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know nothing about lemurs, but I did enjoy watching that and didn't think it was 'amateurish' it that helps???

And I lol'd at the way they reacted when they saw the black swan! :lol2:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you for replying ^_^ it's aimed at kids i know but if it's not too amaterish to someone older then that's good. i hated doing the vice over but we did straws for what one did the script and the other had to read it. lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I'm certainly older  But I still enjoyed it!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice video. Ring-Tailed Lemurs are very interesting primates. If the video is aimed at kids, they'd probably be interested to know that Ring-Tailed Lemur society is ruled by the females.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought that was the case with most societies?? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> I thought that was the case with most societies?? :whistling2:


Nooooooo, its just that the most advanced bipedal primate species allows their females to believe they are the dominant sex...





:whistling2:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ring-Tailed Lemur society is ruled by the females.


yeah, i could definatly do with better neration. (we did the primate social structures last week in primate behaviour.)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

gothling said:


> yeah, i could definatly do with better neration. (we did the primate social structures last week in primate behaviour.)


I thought your narration was very good


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought it was good, I thought it could do with an explanation as to why their scent glands were on their wrist and what they are used for.
Amusing creatures, fun video.


----------

